# Help! Mold on carseat straps - safe?



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

HI. I have a question for the carseat experts







.

I have a 2004 Graco Snugride infant carseat. I got it from a friend three months ago and at that point it was in great condition. It sat in our basement for those last three months and when I went to fetch it this morning the straps were covered in mold







. A lot of mold- fuzzy kind- on both sides of all the straps. I have cleaned it up but then I got thinking....

Does mold "eat" fabric"? Have the straps been weakened or are they still fine?

If the straps are no good where could I buy new ones? (I live in Canada). Or do I need a whole new seat (the seat had a little mold on it too but most of it was on the straps). We do not have much money at all so I hope not...

AS a side note how do I find out if a Canadian seat has been recalled? Is the above posty (recally from ?? till present) accurate to Canadian seat. This seat was manufactured April 21, 2004, Model # c7411BLB.

Thanks for any help you can give me. I need to get this figured out as my baby is due in a month.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

personally, on both points you mentioned - moldy seats and recall, I'd say CALL GRACO! Ask them! They'd be the ones most likely to know the answers.

i'd feel weird about putting my newborn in a seat that i know had mold on the straps - even if i did clean it off well . . . but then again, i have severe mold allergies so maybe i'm just overly worried about stuff like that.

I just went to the graco site and got this for you:

*Telephone*
Graco Customer Support is available Monday through Friday, 8am to 5pm EST.
800-345-4109 (US)
800-667-8184 (Canada)

hth.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help happyfrog.









I did call Graco. THey recommanded replacing the straps so I ordered new ones. THe rest of the seat is fine though.

Thanks again.


----------

